# Newbie



## BeefSorbet (Mar 18, 2017)

Whats up people?  Im new to the forum but not new to the sport. Im 50 something and must be having some sort of life crisis because Im suddenly treating myself like a lab rat. I like red meat and girls with automatic weapons. None of that gluten free, organic non-gmo bullshit for me.  Looking for training tips, product info & reviews, source info etc. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 18, 2017)

Welcome to imf!  Let me know if you have any questions brother.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Landmark_Daisy (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome to the forum bro


----------



## BeefSorbet (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks guys. Trying to get the hang of this tap talk thing.  Content, insights, etc are great!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------

